
Antiweather - bennettfeely
https://bennettfeely.com/antiweather/
======
bennettfeely
Here's a project I started at the end of last year, kinda forgot about, and
with some free time, brought it back to life and released it.

Antiweather makes two requests to the Dark Sky API, one in a "home" location,
and the other at the exact opposite point on Earth.

Opposite locations around the equator often have similar temperatures, but
it's interesting to see the differences in temperature and conditions at this
point in the year on the North Pole and South Poles. The antipode for the
majority of populated places on Earth ends up in the middle of one of the
oceans, but fortunately Dark Sky will return current conditions and a forecast
for any location.

